# Cool video on forging rasps.



## Chef Niloc (Mar 23, 2012)

I know it's not knives being made here but I enjoyed seeing the techniques used.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/blog5/email32112B.html


----------



## steeley (Mar 23, 2012)

that was cool.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 23, 2012)

I always wondered how they made those little teeth. I'm sure there is a more automated way to do this but this is cooler.


----------



## maxim (Mar 23, 2012)

wow.. quite cheap for all that work they do on them. Cool


----------



## jmforge (Mar 23, 2012)

I am still wondering how the guys in Brazil make those Nicholson cabinetmakers/cobblers rasps with the very pointy random teeth. I did notice that these guys appeared to be using high temp salt for HT.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 23, 2012)

Auriou rasps are the best you can buy IMHO. If you order them from Lie-Nielsen, they come with L-N's beautiful maple handles.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 23, 2012)

That was so badass. Especially Don Bluth at 5:55.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2012)

How long until we see damascus rasps? It seems that if it can be forged, it can also forged of damascus... and rehandled with exhibition grade burl.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Especially Don Bluth at 5:55.


I thought he looked familiar.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> I know it's not knives being made here but I enjoyed seeing the techniques used.
> 
> http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/blog5/email32112B.html




Absolutely amazing! I would have never guessed that so much manual labor is still being done to make tools like this. Thanks for posting this Colin.


----------

